# JDialog per Button schließen



## saladin100 (23. Mai 2012)

Servus miteinander,

Also ich war ja schon fleißig am googeln, habe auch viele Seiten besucht, die genau mein Thema behandeln, aber keiner hat ne Lösung . 

Mein Titel verrät ja schon was ich will. Ich hab einen JDialog, habe darauf einen Button. Den Button versehe ich mit einem ActionListener


```
private JDialog thisDialog = this;
buttonNext.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

			@Override
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
				
				dispose();
                                setVisible(false);
				thisDialog.dispose();
				thisDialog.setVisible(false);
				
			}
		});
```


Und ohne Witz..... nichts funkt =(

Die Klasse selbst erbt übrigens von JDialog


----------



## Volvagia (23. Mai 2012)

Zeig mal etwas mehr. Bei mir funst es problemlos. ^^


```
import java.awt.EventQueue;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;

import javax.swing.AbstractAction;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JDialog;

public class DialogExample extends JDialog {
	public DialogExample() {
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JDialog.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
		add(new JButton(new AbstractAction("Close") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				dispose();
			}
		}));
		
		pack();
		setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				new DialogExample();				
			}
		});
	}	
}
```


----------



## saladin100 (23. Mai 2012)

ok läuft .... habe habe noch andere Methoden vor dispose() aufgerufen, die wohl irgendwie gestört haben. 

danke =)


----------

